# 2012 NFL Playoffs & Superbowl



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two great games yesterday--Ravens vs Pats, Giants vs 49ers.

The Ravens kicker missed a short FG, however, they should have won earlier with a TD catch that was ruled incomplete...with no review of the play?!?!




49ers had their goat, a kick returner who turned it over twice.

Bring on the Giants vs Pats. And, Go Giants! The Brady Bunch need to go down.:devil:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

As an Eagles fan, I just want the Giants to lose.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Giants have shown they are a big-occasion team since salvaging their regular season (although they really shouldn't have let it turn into such a white-knuckle ride). They seem to be peaking at the right time. If they can defy the odds and dump both the Packers and 49ers away from home then this momentum could pay dividends against the Patriots (who might still have the previous Superbowl encounter with the Giants preying on their minds).

If the Giants win then I'll temporarily change my avatar in celebration!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

american sports are extremely dull. no amount of jet flyovers or silly hats can make them remotely interesting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> american sports are extremely dull. no amount of jet flyovers or silly hats can make them remotely interesting.


You have the same opinion re capitalization, eh?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

EG said it. The Giants are peaking...with a 9 - 7 record!

Eli the key in SB XLVI?

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Super-Bowl-preview-New-York-Giants-New-England-Patriots-Tom-Brady-Eli-Manning-012212

Brady's obviously a key, too. I'll be watching to see if he can keep making his patented short passes. It'll be much tougher against the Giants LBs and DBs.

Eli is freer with the football, which means he throws more passes than Brady, that he shouldn't. Brady accepts eating the football better than Eli.

However, in their last SB matchup four years ago. Eli showed great maturity in this regard. He would be wise to watch some of that victorious game film.

Pats are 3-point faves at the moment. The O/U is 55 1/2. I'll take Giants plus 3, and the Under.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a major fan of the Ravens, and I believe they had what it took to beat the Patriots, and in the end, it wasn't the skill of the Patriots that led them to victory but the unexpected errors of the Ravens. The Patriots didn't leave that fight unscathed. It was one of the craziest football games I've ever seen with those interceptions! I still love the Ravens. Probably next year they'll get into the Superbowl, and then victory will be sweetest.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder if the Patriots will buck the trend and opt for their white jerseys this time? I think the Giants would be more than happy to wear white as they have done in the last two games where they have caused upsets (and in the previous Super Bowl against the Patriots, of course).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

More preview print...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7502352/nfl-patriots-giants-cover-weaknesses-super-bowl-xlvi-espn-magazine

Too bad there are two weeks 'tween playoff games and SB. A lot of pages need to be filled with mostly meaningless drivel in that period.

Two weeks is only good for injuries to heal better, so that they can knock bloody hell out of each other, 'cause there ain't no t'morrow.

Don't forget to turn up the volume. SB hits have extra dBs.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

SB Halftime: Brady Bunch 10 NYG 9 Madonna 0.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Done!

View attachment 3016


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Giants won! What a game! Another championship for Eli.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Brilliant! It's a very special team that can be at 7-7 with two games to go in the regular season and then go on and win it all.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It was interesting to see the winning touchdown made with a derriere.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Never been a fan of Little Manning...still ain't but congrats.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I LOVED the outcome of that Superb Owl. Such sweet revenge to have the Patriots lose in heartbreaking fashion after that fluke win over my Ravens. :devil:


----------



## Comet (Feb 7, 2012)

I wagered $500 on the under, so twas a good night.


----------

